# Heading south



## Ramrod (Jan 6, 2020)

I plan to head to Florida in April and buy a fifthwheel to live in. Hoping for some help picking a campground to live at for at least 1 year with a small dog. I'm 48 so over 55s are out. Trying to avoid dumps but keep cost reasonable. Sarasota, Bradenton,  st pete, Tampa area 
Any insight would be appreciated


----------



## Al mccord (Feb 6, 2020)

There are a lot of parks north of Tampa. Form Tampa to Spring Hill is a great area. Rates are mostly lower but a lot of 55& over. Search the internet & visit if you can. I'm sure you will like this area.


----------

